# Have I ever mentioned that my mom is the best ever?



## nastypass (Oct 25, 2010)

Because she is.  Those eyes glow in the dark.

(warning: huge)


----------



## The Exiled Jesus (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats an awesome hat. Where did you get it?


----------



## Green (Oct 25, 2010)

obviousness, have you heard of it


----------



## The Exiled Jesus (Oct 25, 2010)

Heard of what?!?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 25, 2010)

The fact that your mother is awesome goes without saying, but I will say it. Twice.

Your mother is awesome. 

Where did the hat come from, by the way?


----------



## The Exiled Jesus (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes we must know. Stop avoiding the question


----------



## Green (Oct 25, 2010)

his mom sewed it? herp


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Oct 26, 2010)

Do want. ._.

I wish I could switch moms with you.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 26, 2010)

oh man it's too early in the morning for me to be this jealous >:( that hat is _awesome_


----------



## nastypass (Oct 26, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> his mom sewed it? herp


Crocheted, actually.  She didn't have an actual pattern, either, she was just eyeballing it based on a design I found on /vp/ and have saved to a different computer.  So, before I am flooded with requests for more, I am _pretty sure_ there would be copyright issues if she made/sold any more, sorry.

also, shameless plug for her etsy shop all up in this bitch:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/lazytcrochet


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2010)

Walker said:


> Crocheted, actually.  She didn't have an actual pattern, either, she was just eyeballing it based on a design I found on /vp/ and have saved to a different computer.  So, before I am flooded with requests for more, I am _pretty sure_ there would be copyright issues if she made/sold any more, sorry.
> 
> also, shameless plug for her etsy shop all up in this bitch:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/lazytcrochet


Surely the copyright issues would relate to Game Freak rather than some random guy who made a hat and posted pictures of it online?


----------



## nastypass (Oct 26, 2010)

At any rate, she has said she's not making any more.  :B


----------

